# change stain color without stripping



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi all...looking for some input. I need to possibly darken an oak built in that has been finished with poly. Stripping not an option. Anyone ever do this with polyshades by minwax or can someone recommend another product or method.
Thanks in advance


----------



## brushmstr (Feb 15, 2009)

You could sand with 220 then stain with a gel stain. This is probably the easiest way.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

I believe using a product with pigment supsended in the material is an option.

Bear in mind that the end result wont look like a darker stain had originally been used.

Layering coats of stain obscures the grain significantly.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> I believe using a product with pigment supsended in the material is an option.
> 
> Bear in mind that the end result wont look like a darker stain had originally been used.
> 
> Layering coats of stain obscures the grain significantly.


I understand the grain will be reduced and it won't look 100%....just looking for options....prolly mix stain & poly and test...if she wasnt a repeat client I'd say strip it or forget it....might have to anyhoo...thanks


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

matt the painter said:


> I understand the grain will be reduced and it won't look 100%....just looking for options....prolly mix stain & poly and test...if she wasnt a repeat client I'd say strip it or forget it....might have to anyhoo...thanks


 
I am unfamiliar with mixing stain and poly. Perhaps it works well. I am wondering if there is a pre-mixed product designed for the application.

Will you be spraying the material? If the stain will not be soaking into the wood, it seems likes any other method for applying a suspended pigment finish would be very difficult and time consuming to do uniformly.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I've had great luck tinting poly to darken or tone stained wood. Just did 1600 sq, ft of cherry.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I did 3 built-ins that were a yellowed colonial maple color to match cherry oak cabinets. I used 3 different Old Master gel stains and brushed it on after sanding the surface with 180gr paper. Let dry 36 hours and 3 double coats of pre-cat, only sanding after the 2nd coat so I wouldnt burn thru the stain. I dont think you could tell the difference and the HO agreed. It was a nice upsell and saved the customer a couple thousand rather than having the old built-ins demo'ed and new ones built and finished. It was in a GC's house and the first job I ever did with him. I've been doing all his work since.:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I've mixed poly and stain but a bit of success. The only problem is building up the additional poly for sanding. You dont want to sand off your poly mix.


----------



## brushmstr (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with wolfgang that a gel stain is best. It is more natural looking than a poly stain mix.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

tricky stuff. You have to stay with poly now. Applying a solid over sanded poly will stay but not adhere. You can get the job done but know this isnt the best way. There is a good chance taping this wood at a later date will pull that finish off.

Best to tone up some poly.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks for the replies....she's going with paint :thumbsup:


----------

